# Need some tack help please!



## Cobbum (1 July 2016)

I've got a massive ardennes who is currently in a hunting breastplate complete with running martingale. Its all in one piece but adjusts in places to attach to the saddle D rings and underneath to make it longer to and from the girth and the neck band/collar 
I've had some problems with the saddle she came with and could pretty much see it was too narrow, and ended up excanging it for a Wintec wide which we both hated and she was still stumbling and I was still walking like John Wayne after a ride.
I've taken a while to research and ask advice from other ardennes owners and will now be buying a Barefoot with the VPS system and noticed they do lovely breastplates.
I've been out of horses/tack for over 30 years and need help now getting it all together. I can see that you can buy separate running martingale attachments which clip onto any breastplate and the one I like has a D ring for that, but this breastplate does not have a neckband/collar, just a basic Y shape which goes to each side of the saddle and under to the girth.
So will this work? just a martingale attachment and the barefoot breastplate? if I'm asking a silly question please forgive me (!)
She's incredibly strong and leans all her weight into her head which she's been throwing about (maybe the rubbish saddles) so I don't think I want to go with just the saddle, and have swapped her bit already to accomodate the big tongue and low palate these horses have and she looks alot more comfortable in the mouth and that has helped a little
Sorry for the essay!!


----------



## texel (7 July 2016)

Wow an Ardennes  

which attachment did you have in mind ? 

If you contact Katja at Horse and Harmony (Barefoot uk)  I am sure she will be happy to advise I have found her to be most helpful with my queries 

do you have a photo of your horse ?


----------



## Shay (8 July 2016)

I'm not sure what you are using the hunting breastplate for?  the answer to that will tell you if the other breastplate will work.

If you are using the breastplate to prevent saddle slip (or as a safety measure in an emergency slip) Then a 5 point is more secure than a 3 point.

If you are using it as a martingale then it will work as a martingale regardless.  The clip is to allow you to use the breastplate for its other functions without the martingale either because you don't need it or because you are doing something where it isn't permitted.

If you are using the wither strap for balance or something to grab in an emergency then obviously a breastplate which doesn't have this is not going to work for you.  You'll need a separate neck strap, balance strap or monkey handle.

The use of a breastplate for hunting combines all these (except possible the martingale bit depending on the horse).  Its there for safety in the event of a tack malfunction and as something to grab if you get unseated rather than the horse's mouth.


----------



## Cobbum (8 July 2016)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (11 July 2016)

There is a FB page called Heavy horses uk, you could ask on there what other people are using.


----------



## Cobbum (11 July 2016)

Thanks so much that sounds very interesting, much obliged!


----------



## texel (14 July 2016)

Cobbum

just to let you know I tried to reply to your message but there was an error as shown below 


"The following errors occurred with your submission

    Cobbum has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## Cobbum (14 July 2016)

Thank you, I hadn't realised that my sent messages count towards the 3 I am allowed to 'store' 
I've enlisted my daughter's brain to empty them now!


----------



## Cobbum (14 July 2016)

I can clearly see why stroppy ardennes arrived with hunting breastplate, as standing in only a halter to walk out in hand she's a humungous monster towering above me when something alerts her the head goes way way up and looks like it would knock my own face off it I was aboard without the contraption.
We've encountered some teething trouble with napping and backing and spooking at, well, the whole world.
I don't actually think she was ever properly broken and the ground work wasn't done, so manners are not great and she knows how to use that big body. Ridden, she hasn't much confidence so I know I need to start from taking her out in hand (if I survive) and treat her like a gigantic stroppy teenager.
Tack almost seems a secondary matter today, but then again I'd be grateful for input on decent halter/device for more control than leather headstall or showing halter that I have.


----------

